

11 years to backup server? - garthhumphreys
http://garthhumphreys.com/2011/04/12/11-years-to-backup-server/

======
noonespecial
A better way to say it is:

"Four times per hour, every hour on the 6th minute, the 21st minute, the 36th
minute and 51st minute."

If I'm not mistaken, media temple just wants to back up 4 times per hour and
to keep from getting slammed at the quarters, they randomize a bit the
defaults they hand out.

~~~
garthhumphreys
Thanks for the explanation I'll add it to the post. Although I still feel like
a bone head for thinking it was 11 years.

~~~
noonespecial
No problem. Don't feel like a bonehead for learning. Its a well worn path we
all take.

I most certainly have you beat in the bonehead department... some of the
tragic things I've done with grep because I didn't know about sed...

~~~
garthhumphreys
Lol, Thanks again, I've added your comments to my post.

